# Que faire



## RRM (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

je suis actuellement assistante maternelle en mam, je rencontre des soucis avec une assistante maternelle , je précise que le bail de la location  et à mon nom et les statues de l'association  aussi.

Je m'explique le soucis que je rencontre avec elle c'est au sujet de c'est absence répété sans justificatif présenté à la structure et le manque d'information elle me prévient le jour pour le jour de son absence. Aussi elle demande a c'est parent employer de venir chercher l'enfant avant l'heure prévus au contrat pour x raison. 
Je précise que Jai déjà discuté avec elle mais rien, elle ne tient pas compte.

Je m'inquiète de la réputation de la Mam, j'ai déjà eu des retour de ces parent qui ne lui dit rien .Qu'auriez-vous fait à ma place? Comment réagir à cette situation ?

Et concernant ces parent employeur, je dois faire quoi? J'aimerais pouvoir les convoquer et leur dire que la structure n'a rien avoir avec ces absence répété. je suis perdu.  MERCI DE VOTRE RETOUR.


----------



## nanny mcfee (20 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, vous avez pas une règlementation interne que chaque assmat doit en tenir compte?


----------



## Griselda (20 Décembre 2022)

Alors là je n'en sais rien du tout.
Je contacterais la PMI et/ou le RPE pour leur demander vers qui puis je aller pour avoir information.
Le truc c'est que tant qu'elle paie sa part à la MAM je ne sais pas si tu peux l'obliger à quitter la MAM.
Celle ci étant une association de pro je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un lien de subordination qui te permette seule de décider qu'elle doive partir.
Ceci dit si à chaque fois qu'elle est en retard ou absente aucune d'entre vous l'absorbez son travail, ne la remplacez, ces PE vont bien finir par se lasser de son inconstance et la licencier. Et si elle n'a pas suffisamment de contrat, surtout avec les frais fixes de la MAM, elle pourrait bien décider d'arreter elle même?

Peut être solliciter un RDV avec elle et les autres AM de la MAM pour avoir une discussion avec elle en lui disant que vous vous inquiétez de la perenisation de ses contrats (et donc sa capacité à payer les frais mais aussi à vivre de cette activité) avec tous ses retards voir absences car il est à craindre que ses PE se lassent de ne pas pouvoir compter sur elle. Si c'est une nouvelle agréée, elle ne s'est sans doute pas rendu compte qu'elle n'allait pas travailler en entreprise car même si en MAM, chaque AM est seule embauchée par chaque PE et que oui travailler "seule" et pour soi même implique d'être très rigoureuse sur sa présence. Peut être a t elle une vie de maman ou de Famille compliquée qui l'empêche d'être aussi stable que ce metier l'exige? En bref la convaincre d'elle même décider de s'en aller, pour son bien et avant qu'elle ait des ennuis financiers car problèmes avec les PE.

Mais si aucun PE ne trouve rien à redire, là, je crains que tu ne puisses pas grand chose, si ce n'est grogner dans ta barbe de partager un espace de travail avec quelqu'un dont les valeurs ne sont pas les mêmes que les tiennes. Perso je répondrais clairement aux PE que je suis tout à fait d'accord avec eux que son attitude puisse leur poser problème mais que tu n'es pas toi même sa Cheffe, qu'ils sont eux ses Employeurs donc c'est bien à eux de prendre les mesures qui s'imposent: exiger un justificatif pour toute absence car même retirées de son salaire sans preuve une absence est une faute, leur préciser qu'ils doivent en discuter fermement avec elle et que s'ils n'obtiennent aucun résultat ils n'ont même pas besoin de s'agacer avec une procédure longue et compliqué de rupture pour faute, que la loi leur permet de rompre son contrat par simple retrait d'enfant dans le respect du préavis sans avoir à justifier d'une raison officielle.

Bref, compliqué l'association...


----------



## RRM (20 Décembre 2022)

Nanny mcfee merci de ton retour . alors si nous avons un règlement interne. Ce règlement précise toute sa , que chaque assmat doit tenir informer les autre et la structure de ces absence de ces retard .  toute nos obligation son aussi dessus. mais rien nest respecté.


----------



## nanny mcfee (20 Décembre 2022)

@RRM je connais pas trop les mam mais du peu que j'ai entendu, vous avez une règlementation interne donc des avertissements et si pas entendu rompre avec la personne? vous l'avez avertie par écrit en ar bien sur ?


----------



## RRM (20 Décembre 2022)

Griselda merci de ton retour. 
 Je pense appeler la pmi pour des conseils.
 alors en ce qui concerne ces parent il mon déjà fait la remarquer et mon demander pk autant d'absence de sa part je leur et répondu que j'avais aussi remarquer mais que c'était vous les employeur à vous de gérer cela mais je lui en parlerais le parent qui me répond oui sa serais bien car la réputation de votre mam va finir par prendre un coup voilà ce que j'ai en retour c frustrant et j'ai peur de tout perdre.   

le sujet de perdre son travaille car les parents la licencie sa risque pas d'arriver car cher nous a causse du manque de place en mam les parent garde et tien leur assmat.

alors j'ai déjà discuté avec elle au sujet du risque de perdre ces contrat et elle me répond si il sont pas content il y en n'a d'autre qui attent la place pffff.

elle fait cas sa tété et sens fiche royalement de l'avis des autres.
 mais malheureusement tout sa rendre dans le lieu travaille qui n'est pas bon .


----------



## Mimipoupina (20 Décembre 2022)

Je ne connais pas très bien le fonctionnement des MAM mais s'il y a un règlement et qu'elle ne le respecte pas alors elle est censée prendre un avertissement à chaque faux pas sinon à quoi bon sert le règlement !!! donc je pense que il faut lui notifier ses avertissements par lettre avec accusé réception et qu'au bout de X avertissements il y aura sanction (comme le fait de devoir quitter la MAM)


----------



## Griselda (20 Décembre 2022)

J'avoue que je ne connais pas trop les spécificités des MAM. Dans quel cas la MAM (donc les autres collègues qui lui sont associées) peuvent lui mettre un avertissement et le cas échéant la virer de la MAM? Quelle procédure?

Ce que je sais c'est qu'il y a des formations continues sur le thème des MAM et à présent que nous avons un peu plus de recul sur ce mode de fonctionnement peut être que des textes légaux sont venus éclairer tout ça.

Certes il y a peut être peu de place libres en MAM ou en crèches mais il y en a peut être chez des AM à leur domicile ce qui constitue largement une concurrence aussi car ici je rencontre très souvent des PE qui pensaient vouloir la crèche ou la MAM mais une fois bien tout réfléchis il n'est pas rare qu'ils privilégient l'AM...

D'autres part je pense que si l'AM prends délibérément trop à la légère ses engagements envers les familles avec lesquelles elle travaille, si les PE en avertissent la PMI cette dernière pourrait tout à fait la suspendre voir lui retirer son Agrément donc si vraiment rien ne la raisonne je conseillerais aux PE non seulement de la licencier dès qu'ils ont trouvé quelqu'un d'autre mais AUSSI d'en référer à la PMI.
La PMI va s'inquiéter principalement de l’intérêt des enfants (c'est son job) et n'intervient pas dans les aspect du contrat SAUF qu'une AM pas fiable, qui mets délibérément ses Familles en difficulté peut avoir de très sérieux ennuis.
Bien sur il peut arriver à tout le monde d'avoir des problèmes familiaux ou être malade par exemple mais dans ce cas on est obligé de s'en expliquer, preuve à l'appui.


----------



## Dodo95 (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Avez-vous un réglement interne à votre MAM?
Si oui, normalement tout doit être repris dans le réglement et être signées par toutes les assistantes maternelles qui travaillent dans la MAM.


----------



## MeliMelo (20 Décembre 2022)

Ha oui, compliqué la MAM, la mésentente entre l'équipe est la première cause de fermeture. Dans votre règlement intérieur, qu'y a t'il écrit en cas de non respect de ce règlement ? Pour moi convoquer les parents pour leur dire que la structure n'a rien à voir avec l'ass mat, c'est un mauvais plan, les parents ont besoin de voir que l'équipe d'une MAM est soudée et sait faire face aux difficultés entre collègues, sinon bonjour la réputation. En plus ça fait un peu un discours du type "je me défausse, je ferme les yeux sur ce qu'il se passe". Y a t'il des délégations d'accueil dans votre MAM ? Car ça pourrait être une solution également. En tout cas une bonne discussion s'impose avec cette collègue et toute l'équipe.


----------



## ChantalGoya (21 Décembre 2022)

Et inversement MeliMelo.... Les PE ont aussi besoin de se sentir soutenu face à une professionnelle qui ne tient pas ses engagements.
Certes, chaque AM est indépendante au sein de la MAM mais en tant que professionnelles, les autres ne peuvent pas ignorer.

Après, c'est aussi aux PE de faire le nécessaire pour signifier à cette AM qu'elle va trop loin.
Accepter certaines absences justifiées de dernier moment, ça arrive à tous : enfants malades, AM malades..... Mais ça ne doit pas arriver tous les 4 matins !
Tout comme finir sa journée avant l'heure notée au contrat en exigeant des PE qu'ils viennent chercher leur enfant.
A eux de prendre Rdv avec elle et d'éclaircir la situation. Si cela ne suffit pas, ils devront choisir ou non d'aller plus loin dans leur démarche : PMI et licenciement.

La MAM peut demander des comptes aussi dans la mesure où chaque AM s'est engagée sur un ensemble de conditions.

Situation difficile car les relations humaines viennent quand même se mettre là au milieu.......

Ne pas hésiter aussi à se tourner vers l'inspection du travail et voir ce qu'ils en disent.


----------



## RRM (21 Décembre 2022)

Je vous remercie a tous de votre retour. 
je vais appeler la pmi demander des conseils je suis perdu . 

encore ce matin elle n'a pas pris son poste et elle ne viendra pas de la semaine donc 2 semaine absente et je l'apprends avec un parent a elle qui me demande de prendre son enfant quel na pas solution et le motif quel donne à ces parents n'est pas vrai J'ai confirmation + enregistrement, elle ment. 

nous avons le spectacle des enfant vendredi sa me déchire le cœur pour les autre parent .

un parent a elle hier qui m'appelle pour me demander pk elle est absente je ne c pas quoi répondre ,
je ne suis pas au courent et ce parent me demande ce qu'il en n'est du spectacle des cadeau des enfant , les enfants et parents attende ce jour. 

et un autre  parent me dit , j'arrete pas demander le contrat a AM depuis aout pour signé rien n'est fait , donc elle vient bosser en mam sans contrat pour cette enfant . elle na même pas assurance civil ou professionelle pour elle la mam . elle prend rien au serieux

je suis épuiser de tout sa j''ai peur que tout me retombe dessus car le locale  et l'association et à mon nom (tout). et le fait de connaitre tout sa je ne dit rien.


----------



## RRM (21 Décembre 2022)

MeliMelo malheureusement la mam a déjà une mauvaise réputation ben oui avec ces absence répété les parent parle es quand il parle il dise la mam ......... toujours un problème tjr des absence des retards des départ plus tôt que prévue au contrat pfff horrible on va presque ou peu nommé AM mais bien la structure.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Décembre 2022)

La situation est grave si votre collègue accueille sans contrat et sans assurance. Elle est grave pour les employeurs (qui confient leur enfant sans contrat de travail et sans avoir demandé l'attestation d'assurance du salarié), votre collègue et votre structure mam. Comment permettre à cette personne d'exercer au sein de la structure dans ces conditions ? 
Je suis désolée mais vous avez une part de responsabilité me semble t'il. Une discussion s'impose. Mais en tout état de cause, les accueils de cette ass mat ne peuvent se poursuivre en l'état.


----------



## Griselda (21 Décembre 2022)

Hum pas de contrat???
Ce qui est certain c'est que l'employeur est responsable légal de faire un contrat à son salarié, s'il n'en fait pas la relation de travail est par défaut à temps plein et en CDI (195h). Je commencerais par conseiller au PE de présenter lui même un contrat de travail à son AM, surtout si ce n'est pas un temps plein (pour en avoir la preuve) car si elle va au tribunal elle pourrait obtenir le paiement du reliquat de salaire depuis le début du travail (qui sera facil à prouver car j'imagine qu'il la déclare chaque mois) et vu son attitude je ne gagerais pas qu'elle n'ose pas le faire.
Quelle conséquence pour la MAM si elle travaille sans contrat? Je n'en sais rien.

Oui les PE doivent sentir une MAM avec une bonne collaboration mais très franchement quand ça en est à ce point là, que la discussion n'a rien donné, je crains qu'il y a eut grosse erreur de casting alors au contraire je soutiendrais plutôt les PE dans l'espoir qu'ils m'aident eux à résoudre tout ça en prenant leur responsabilité: convoquer leur salariée, la licencier ET faire remonter l'info à la PMI.
Si la PMI a suffisament d'alerte elle pourra à minima suspendre l'Agrément, si l'AM n'a pas de quoi payer sa part à la MAM elle sera bien obligée de libérer sa place qui pourra être accordée à un-e AM qui prends son travail au serieux. Perso je serais très en colère qu'on entache ma structure par un tel comportement, hors de question qu'on puisse penser que je la couvre. 
On voit très, trop souvent des PE malhonnêtes avoir un comportement inqualifiable avec leur AM mais je ne saurais admettre qu'un pro agisse comme elle le fait.


----------



## RRM (21 Décembre 2022)

griselda j'apprends tout sa aujourd'hui. je suis aussi en colère on rattache tout ça a la structure et le parent lui fait confiance j'ai même une maman a l'AM qui me dit j'ai jamais vraiment porter attention au feuille de présence mais c vrai que avec le recul toute ces absence elle fait passer en congé et là le 23 elle prend 3 semaine de congé . y'as même des jours où elle est absente elle enlève pas sur les fiches de paie le parent lui dit ta oublier d'enlever elle répond a mince la fiche de paie es déjà validé elle enlèvera le mois d'après et le mois d'après le parent oublier donc sa passe comme ça.


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Oh non non non

Il faut lui envoyer une lettre rar pour un entretien au vue de tous les éléments que vous avez connaissance 
Appellez également la PMI très rapidement 

Ne rien dire et ne rien faire reviendra à cautionner ses actes 
Et pourrait de surcroît vous retomber dessus 

Agissez vite pour le bien de tous le monde y compris celui des enfants


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Et surtout lui demander de quitter la mam dans les plus brefs délai 

Il faut stopper l'hémorragie 
Elle travaille sans contrat sans assurance ne justifie pas ses absences fait faire de fausses déclarations aux parents ne deduit pas ses absences 

Non la c'est vraiment trop 

Depuis quand a telle rejoindre votre structure ?


----------



## RRM (21 Décembre 2022)

assmatzam depuis l'ouverture de la mam donc 3ans . j'aimerais stopper tout ça , mais comment ? Quoi faire ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Alors je n'y connais rien en fonctionnement de MAM

Mais si elle ne respecte pas ses engagements envers la mam et ses employeurs cela peut être la cause d'un arrêt de votre collaboration 

Mais avertir la PMI rapidement de la situation me semble primordial


----------



## RRM (21 Décembre 2022)

OK;

OUI oui jai rdv demain merci


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Et son comportement à changé ou c'est comme ça depuis 3 ans


----------



## kikine (21 Décembre 2022)

bon en faisant quelques recherches il semblerait que les mam soint assimilées a un fonctionnement d'association pour le fonctionnement, donc en cas d'exclusion il faut faire une assemblée général et décider des mesures disciplinaires a prendre en compte
je suppose que vous pouvez aussi faire un mail a l'inspection du travail pour avoir des conseils ou même contacter l'assurance juridique (de la mam?) pour leur poser les questions


----------



## RRM (21 Décembre 2022)

elle  n'a jamais était comme ça , ça fait maintenant 1ans et demi quelle a changer que la mam n'est plus sa priorité . 
après je suis consciente que j'ai ma part de responsabilité dans tout ça car j'ai vue tout ça et rien dit.

mais pour moi dans la logique je ne suis pas son employeur donc je ne peux rien dire .

J'ai une question svp au sujet de l'association elle est dedans en tant AM mais n'a aucun titre, l'association et a mon nom, le bail du local es à mon nom . alors le jour ou elle ne paie plus cest donc a moi de payer alors pourquoi et t'il si dur de renvoyer AM de la mam quand elle nuie a la structure


----------



## RRM (21 Décembre 2022)

kikine oui j'avais pas penser à l'assurence merci beaucoup.


----------



## kikine (21 Décembre 2022)

qui vous a dit que c'était dur de la renvoyer?


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Décembre 2022)

Le règlement de la mam ne stipule t'il pas la présentation obligatoire chaque année de l'attestation d'assurance des am la composant ? 
Le règlement de la mam ne précise t'il pas que chacun des accueils fera l'objet d'un contrat de travail écrit ? 
Le règlement de la mam ne prévoit il pas une sanction financière en cas de manquements aux obligations des membres de la structure ? 
Ne prévoit il pas les modalités de départ d'un membre ne respectant pas les règles de la structure ? 
Et vous dites que cette am y exerce depuis 3 ans  ! 
Reportez vous à votre règlement intérieur. J'ose imaginer que vous en ayez un ! Et mettez le en application.


----------



## liline17 (21 Décembre 2022)

Si la pmi lui suspend son agrément, de fait,  votre collaboration sera terminée. 
J'espère que vous trouverez une solution, au vu de ce que vous nous dites, elle mérite un retrait d'agrément. 
Bon courage !


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Décembre 2022)

c'est bizarre que vous représentez une mam + une association d'assmat et que vous ne connaissiez pas vos droits ni le règlement ??? je pense que vous avez laissé parlé votre coté affectif un peu trop longtemps avec cette am mais faites attention,le coté affectif va un moment après ça peut vus retombez dessus il est temps d'agir et rapidement si vous voulez pas tout perdre.


----------



## RRM (21 Décembre 2022)

nannymcfee je connais mon règlement et mes statues mais j'avoue oui que mon côté affectif et les lient d'amitié fort qu'on n'a liée, ma aveuglé. je suis consciente que j'ai aussi ma part de responsabilité.


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Décembre 2022)

RRM, olala, je ne pensais pas que cela avait été aussi loin... votre collaboratrice est en faute professionnelle (frauder les congés, etc.) pour moi. Alerter la PMI et faites ce qu'il faut pour qu'elle stoppe la collaboration avec vous ! Quitte à envisager l'embauche d'une autre ass mat.


----------



## Mapoule (22 Décembre 2022)

Ho mince ... Ça n'est pas possible ce que je lis  
Il faut qu'elle parte d'elle même ou contrainte. 
Vous avez pu en parler avec elle depuis ?


----------



## selena8nge (22 Décembre 2022)

Une des très nombreuses raisons pour lesquelles les MAM ne devraient pas exister. Sur le papier c est très bien mais dans la réalité c est vraiment le pire des trucs qu ils ai pu inventer.


----------



## Nany88 (22 Décembre 2022)

Mais la pmi ne s'occupe pas de tout ce qui est contrat ? Pourquoi faire appel à la pmi ??? 🤔


----------



## kikine (22 Décembre 2022)

Nany88 a dit: 


> Mais la pmi ne s'occupe pas de tout ce qui est contrat ? Pourquoi faire appel à la pmi ??? 🤔


parce que l'am n'a pas un comportement professionnel, le rôle de la pmi est de juger de l'aptitude d'une am a faire face aux responsabilités qui nous incombent.. or là ce n'est pas le cas de cet am.. la pmi peut donc tout simplement lui retirer son agrément de la mam ou du moins lui faire comprendre qu'elle ne peut pas agir comme bon lui semble... et travailler quand ça lui chante


----------



## Nany88 (22 Décembre 2022)

Peut être que cette am veut arrêter de travailler à la Mam ?? Ou à telle des pb personnelles ? Le mieux C de faire une réunion et den parler en 1er temps ???....


----------



## Assmat56 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, au risque de paraître rigide, il me semble qu'il y a plusieurs soucis de fonctionnement avec votre MAM.
Le règlement intérieur doit être clair et sans équivoque. Il doit être appliqué. C'est à dire qu'en cas de manquement des parties, les sanctions prévues doivent être également appliquées.
Peut être le règlement n'est il pas assez complet ? Dans ce cas il faut le mettre à jour tel que vos statuts le prévoient. 
Y a t'il une clause prévue a cet effet dans vos statuts ?
Ça c'est déjà le 1er point important.

Je ne connais pas le fonctionnement des MAM mais il me semblait que les bulletins de salaires sont à la charge des employeurs de les saisir et fournir à leur salariée. D'où c'est elle qui décide que ce doit être reporté le mois suivant ? Les PE peuvent tout à fait rectifier les bulletins auprès de pajemploi. Les absences non justifiées doivent être déduites du salaire. Les dates de CP doivent etre présentés au PE avant le mois de mars de chaque année. Toutes les absences qui n'y figurent pas son de la convenance personnelle.
Si son salaire était minoré elle ferait moins la maligne.
Mais bon bref les termes du contrat ne concerne que les PE et leur AM. A défaut, effectivement c'estautomatiquement un  CDI. A moins que les PE n'ai jamais fait de déclaration de salaire sur pajemploi. Là attention ce serait travail au black et la MAM a peut etre sa part de responsabilités.

Peut être que cette AM cherche simplement à se faire licencier et en attendant elle profite bien de toutes les failles.

Dans la logique il serait judicieux que les PE et vous même lui envoyez des courriers en RAR pour lui rappeler ses obligations.
Lui signifier les sanctions qui seront appliquées passer un délai raisonnable qui lui permettra de se mettre en règle.

Ex : "à défaut de présentation de votre attestation de responsabilité civil sous 8 jours, vous et vos PE n'aurez plus accès aux locaux de la MAM, cependant le contrat qui vous lie à la MAM cours toujours et vous restez redevable de votre cotisation"
 (enfin si c'est ce que votre règlement prévoit).

Enfin, tout ça pour dire qu'il est grand temps d'agir !

Je vous encourage à lui chercher une remplaçante afin de ne pas laisser les PE dans l'embarras. Parlez en avec eux, ça montrera que vous agissez et que vous faites au mieux pour la réputation de la MAM.

Je vous souhaite de pouvoir assumer seule le spectacle qui était prévu.

J'espère sincèrement que vous allez vous en sortir. Car il paraît difficilement envisageable de poursuivre à travailler avec cette AM.
Je vous souhaite bien du courage. Ça ne doit pas être évident de travailler dans ces conditions. J'espère que vos prochains posts seront plus positifs.


----------

